# My Shoes + Mods...



## VegasM3Pimp (Jan 29, 2004)

Lemme know what you guys think....Getting lowered soon too...


----------



## safetywork (Dec 10, 2003)

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Chemical7 (Aug 3, 2003)

Nice, is that a Rolex? You really are a :bigpimp:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Too :bling: for me....

But what do I know...


----------

